# [SOLVED] trying to make Ubuntu into a print server



## Clark76 (Jun 28, 2006)

Like the title says I am trying to make my Ubuntu box (8.04) into a print server for my two XP laptops. I am not sure if the problems I am running into are on the XP end or the Ubuntu end so I thought I would start here. The printer I am using is a HP PSC 1610xi connected to my desktop by USB cable. The laptops are connected by the wireless router and the desktop is directly connected to the router.

I am using the desktop edition of Ubuntu for this project. In my printer configurations under Server Settings it is checked next to *Share published printers connected to this system* and *Allow printing from the internet*. Under the printer itself in the policies tab under state Enabled, Accepting jobs, and Shared are all checked.

On the xp end when I am setting it up to add a network printer and select Choose Connect to a printer on the internet do I still type

```
http://SERVER_NAME:631/printers/PRINTER_NAME
```
only changing *SERVER_NAME* to my computer's name and changing *PRINTER_NAME* to in my case PSC_1600_series? I had found this in reference to using Server edition of Ubuntu so I am not sure if something needs changed for the desktop edition. If this is correct then I must have a setting wrong in Ubuntu or somewhere else because that does not seem to work. I get an error on the laptop that it could not find the printer and that it might be disconnected from the network. I tested and am able to print from Ubuntu.

If you feel this problem would be better off in the networking forum let me know and I will post there instead:wink:

Thanks for any advice offered:grin:


----------



## shuuhen (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: trying to make Ubuntu into a print server*

I'm not an expert at CUPS or Ubuntu's graphical administrative tools, but howtoforge.com has a tutorial that looks decent (and I think it's what you're trying to do :4-dontkno).

Tutorial: http://www.howtoforge.com/ipp_based_print_server_cups

There will be some differences between the distro they used and yours. Instead of *su root*, then executing commands as root (similar to Administrator on Windows), Debian/Ubuntu/Kubuntu/etc users use *sudo command* or they can consider trying *sudo su -* to log into a terminal as root (only use this last method for longer administration sessions).

Instead of using *yum*, you will use *Synaptic* or *apt-get* (the former for a GUI, the latter for command line). If you have questions over differences, just post back here.


Specifically for what you're currently trying: what documentation are you using? It should work for the Desktop Edition with the possible exception of a missing program or two.


----------



## Clark76 (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: trying to make Ubuntu into a print server*

Thanks for the reply and link shuuhenray:



> Specifically for what you're currently trying: what documentation are you using?


This is the link I was using:
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
I know it was for an older version but I figure that the steps should be close enough.

I ended up using a combination of the link you provided and this link:
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1831119
for setting up CUPS and instead of using my Linux box name I used the IP address and it worked. Now I just have to figure out how to set my box to a static IP address which should not be to hard, only its late and I have to get up early so I will save that for another day.

Once again, thank you.


----------

